# What should I do with old rusty shotgun shells?



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

I've got about 7 boxes of shells that rusted due to my son leaving the ice chest open while we were moving. You guess it, it rained and 7 boxes of 3 1/2"'s gone down the drain. Well my question is how do I dispose of them properly. If anybody knows the answer I would appreciate it. Thanks !!!!!


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

Call your local gun range. rs


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

the garbage.......they will be buried in a landfill...........is what I do if I have some..


----------



## TLCurd (Feb 13, 2008)

You should also be able to call your local Police Department and they'll either send someone by to pick it up or you can drop it off at the PD.


----------



## BullDawg1122 (Sep 29, 2006)

Thanks, I thoght about the police department but I thought I would ask first. I'll give them a call.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Shoot em.

Charlie


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Agree BUT don't be too quick with a follow up shot...WW


CHARLIE said:


> Shoot em.
> 
> Charlie


----------



## asolde (May 22, 2004)

Carters country might take them.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

I have dropped shotgun shells into salt water in my old duck blind in about 2 feet of water. Next week when I was running out of shells I wouild dig around under the blind and fine the old shells, scrape off the mud and shoot ducks.

Charlie


----------



## Rusty S (Apr 6, 2006)

CHARLIE you crack me up, I remember when there were crazy numbers of birds around Greens , the flats north of the div canal, and the potholes just outside the rr bridge going into Jones Lake. Crazy #'s of birds, early 80's. rs


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

How much rust are you talking about? If youre running an auto that's one thing: if it's a pump, you'd be amazed at how much rust on shells they'll eat no problem. I've got a separate bag that I put "pump only" shells in after they make a few saltwater trips and start getting rusty: I don't think I've ever had one misfire.


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Rusty S

Yup your correct. those were the days. I used to pattern my shotgun on "dump road" and shoot ducks across the RR track at Virginia Point. I smile when I hear folks talk about old shells. I have shot old WW2 shells made in the 40's, heck they all shoot. Old paper shotgun shells are a problem but the newer stuff (70's 80's) never a problem. And yes we had blinds over west of Jones lake up Brasford bayou in the flats up there in the 80's. Even killed 2 canadian geese there once along with canvasbacks, teal, etc.

Charlie


----------



## bowedup (Jul 24, 2007)

Run them in a rifle brass casing tumbler for a while to remove the rust spray some wd on them and blast away.


----------



## fatrat82 (Feb 27, 2006)

bowedup said:


> Run them in a rifle brass casing tumbler for a while to remove the rust spray some wd on them and blast away.


is that safe?


----------



## CHARLIE (Jun 2, 2004)

Give em to me..

Charlie


----------



## great white fisherman (Jun 24, 2008)

Shot them old shells. I never had any problem with mine.


----------



## boashna (May 28, 2004)

I dont see any problem except on auto loader type . 
give them to me if they are 12 - during the war, the bullets have sand ,rust etc


----------



## BigTOM (Jul 14, 2008)

shoot them if they arent too bad. Especially if they are 3 1/2's


----------



## wingman (Dec 18, 2006)

Buy an old rusted shot gun and shoot'em.


----------



## thatdoggJake (Dec 31, 2007)

id shoot em in a pump, but not in a semi-auto


----------



## DEXTER (Jun 28, 2005)

Use steel wool to clean them up then go to the range and have some fun.

Dexter


----------



## shifty2002 (Jul 20, 2006)

I've been successfull with semi-rusty shells in a pump. Have also run rusted shells through a pump and broke the brass of the shell's lip (brass shoulder) and had to use dowel rod to knock it out. I take the not so bad ones and clean them up with a little steel wool on the side of the brass and spray some WD on this and let'm fly. Hate to hear of 7 boxes of steel getting ruined. With the price of everything else going up in our economy can't wait to see what price increases we'll we see on the shelf this season. My .01, good luck.


----------

